# Genkernel and busybox issue [SOLVED]

## Carlino

Hello,

Trying to compile new kernel, the way I always do, I bump into :

```
# genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 63

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

Could not find source tarball /var/cache/genkernel/src/busybox-1.20.2.tar.bz2. Please refetch.
```

Actually, no src directory in /var/cache/genkernel/  :

```
# ll /var/cache/genkernel/

total 4668

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 553651  1 juin   2009 busybox-1.7.4-x86_64.tar.bz2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 276943 10 oct.   2010 blkid-1.40.9-x86_64.bz2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 281268  4 août   2011 blkid-1.41.14-x86_64.bz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 639589  4 août   2011 busybox-1.18.1-x86_64.tar.bz2

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 300848 10 juin   2012 blkid-1.42-x86_64.bz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 828192 10 juin   2012 busybox-1.19.3-x86_64.tar.bz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 932530 25 oct.   2012 busybox-1.20.1-x86_64.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root   4096  5 déc.   2013 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 938988 21 mars   2014 busybox-1.20.2-x86_64.tar.bz2
```

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.0.5-gentoo *

```

I did re-emerge genkernel-next and busybox ; no success 

Any idea welcome

----------

## Roman_Gruber

copy 

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 938988 21 mars   2014 busybox-1.20.2-x86_64.tar.bz2

to

/var/cache/genkernel/src/busybox-1.20.2.tar.bz2.

maybe you just need to cp this file and put it into the distfiles. (better idea)

worth a try

----------

## Carlino

The thing is that in /usr/portage/distfiles, I already have a busybox package, but of a higher version :

```
distfiles # ll busybox*

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 2252635  6 févr. 21:56 busybox-1.23.1.tar.bz2
```

How come genkernel need some older stuff ? Would it be 'cause I'm using genkernel-next and not genkernel ?

```
# emerge -pv genkernel

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

   /usr/portage/packages/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.49.2::gentoo  USE="crypt -cryptsetup (-ibm) (-selinux)" 8 644 KiB

[blocks B      ] sys-kernel/genkernel ("sys-kernel/genkernel" is blocking sys-kernel/genkernel-next-63)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 8 644 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-kernel/genkernel-next-63:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-kernel/genkernel-next required by @selected

  (sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.49.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    genkernel

```

Also, in /etc/genkernel.conf, I read :

```
# Specifies a user created busybox config

#BUSYBOX_CONFIG="/path/to/file"

#BUSYBOX_APPLETS="[ ash sh mount uname echo cut cat"

# NOTE: Since genkernel 3.4.41 the version of

#   busybox, lvm, mdadm, .. have been moved to

#   /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/software.sh in order to

#   reduce the merging you have to do during etc-update.

#   You can still override these settings in here.
```

let's check some details

```
vim /usr/share/genkernel/defaults/software.sh

BUSYBOX_VER="${BUSYBOX_VER:-1.20.2}"

BUSYBOX_SRCTAR="${BUSYBOX_SRCTAR:-${DISTDIR}/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}.tar.bz2}"

BUSYBOX_DIR="${BUSYBOX_DIR:-busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}}"

BUSYBOX_BINCACHE="${BUSYBOX_BINCACHE:-%%CACHE%%/busybox-${BUSYBOX_VER}-%%ARCH%%.tar.bz2}"
```

Well, changed BUSYBOX_VER in software.sh, mkdir src in /var/cache/genkernel/ and cp /usr/portage/distfiles/busybox-1.23.1.tar.bz2 got genkernel to work.... But how come this had to be handmade ?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may make a bugreport at bugs.gentoo.org. with reference to this topic

thanks.

gentoo is for myself just a bunch of config files. glad you found the config file for it, yay. 

and config files are much better to fix things as those fancy gui which jsut change config files themself usually.

----------

